# Kitten covers: famous album covers redone with cats



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

For your amusement (maybe)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...mous-album-sleeves-remade-featuring-cats.html


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice link, Jeremy. Interesting header pic by the DT - the two leaders of rock group Kiss are notorious for their protection of copyright on the four individual make-up designs and usually sue the pants off anyone (or any cat?) using it without their say so!

http://www.funnyalbumcovers.com/2008_12_01_archive.html

Above is a website dedicated to terrible album covers - mainly not for those with a low tweeness threshold.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Blogged about the kitten covers site November last year here.

Another interesting site based on album covers is Popspots. Bob Egan, the man behind this site, looks for the exact location where iconic album covers of the past were shot, and then recreates the original with the cover inserted in a contemporary shot.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Art Rock, I don't know if it was anything to do with Bob Egan but I remember an article in Mojo magazine which featured a number of albums sleeves as the basis for a series of 1990's photoshoots with some of the original people featured - I recall the tall lady in the doorway from the back of the Doors' 'Strange Days' album sitting in the same New York alley, the two 'men on fire' from Pink Floyd's 'Wish You Were Here' shaking hands once again in the film studio lot and a still-sleek Sally Grossman reclining in the room featured on Bob Dylan's Bringing It All Back Home.


----------

